# Bamboo Window Blinds



## diydonald (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey! I am from Toronto. I saw a blog on Avonlea Renovations website regarding bamboo accessories. The article was about accessories that can be made for home using bamboo. I liked the idea about making window blinds. Can anyone help me with the procedure of making it?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

you want to make your own blinds from Bamboo? 
Somehow that doesn't seem very DIY to me but if somebody says otherwise I'll stand corrected.


----------



## KateCruz (Sep 7, 2015)

Good idea, they really look wonderful every time of year. Just cut the bamboo, desinfect them and after that dry. Green bamboos may take a lot of time for drying.Join the strips together and seal the slats.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

KateCruz said:


> Good idea, they really look wonderful every time of year. Just cut the bamboo, desinfect them and after that dry. Green bamboos may take a lot of time for drying.Join the strips together and seal the slats.


That is pretty generic. Cut them how? What sort of saw? Join the strips how? How would they raise and lower? How would they open and close? Some detail would be helpful.


----------



## gochuying (Mar 22, 2016)

Cut the bamboo using any normal saw or with a well sharpened knife vertically in half. It depends on what size you need. Then with traditional way of making shades can be followed
biggerthanthethreeofus.com/diybambooshades this blog can guide you through the process. in this they have taken stick type bamboos which are really thin in size.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bamboo blinds are sooo inexpensive, it seems like an investment of a lot of your valuable time! But, if you enjoy it. . . .


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

Bamboo window blinds sounds attractive, I have used bamboo pillow but never try bamboo window blinds, do you want to make it by yourself? Or just wanna get it, I heard Lowe's or Home Depot will have them in the summer months.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've seen lots of bamboo miniblinds. 

Two types....

Whole tubes....but they don't completely block light.

Half tubes...you can use 2 strings so you get the ability to open/close them....but it's a lot of work to cut the pieces in half (you would need a band saw) and it's still not perfect at blocking light.

And they do a great job of collecting dust.

I personally think the raw bamboo style only works in a room with a tropical theme. The exception is if you buy manuf bamboo blinds. The slats are made of bamboo but they are nice and flat.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I do commend those that make their own blinds and to have Lowe's contract to make custom blinds for 3 windows the cost was in the neighborhood of $900.00 for ours.

So on the way out of the store and consider this out of our budget endeavor, the wife spotted blinds in a box for $28.00 bucks each but they were too wide.

Discussion went something like this. Her: " can you cut them down "? Me: " sure, I can cut anything ". So the decision was made to purchase 3, cut 1 to determine the success rate and if the end result wasn't satisfactory, return the other 2 in un-opened boxes. She likes the end result and we've had bamboo pull string blinds on those 3 windows for nearly ten years for approximately a hundred bucks. In retrospect, this was a partial DIY project.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ddawg16 said:


> I personally think the raw bamboo style only works in a room with a tropical theme. The exception is if you buy manuf bamboo blinds. The slats are made of bamboo but they are nice and flat.


Yes, I had them on the sliding glass doors in Hawaii. Go great with palms, plumeria & bougainvillea:wink2:


----------

